# Horizontal single gang receptacle



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not an NEC or life-safety issue.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like a micro-manager, AKA, someone who is way too concerned about trivial bullchit and will make your job harder because of it.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Horizontal is common for commercial up here.
I have installed a few residential outlets horizontally, but always as part of an architectural detail.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

We install horizontal receptacles all the time, especially in kitchens and bathrooms to stay in the tile backsplash.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Some guys get all emotional about the "correct" mounting of a receptacle. Since he's signing your paycheck, just humor him and do it his way


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Receptacles located in baseboards should be horizontal.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Outside receptacles on or in brick, look better oriented with the mortar lines. Also for most kitchen island receptacles, I cut in the box horizontal.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

That's what I thought. Doesn't matter to me which way he likes his receptacles, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy.

Thought maybe there was a general disdain for that among electricians or something.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Now the real question is does everyone put the neural side up on horizontal receptacles?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> Now the real question is does everyone put the neural side up on horizontal receptacles?


Yes always


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> Now the real question is does everyone put the neural side up on horizontal receptacles?



Which side is this 'neural' side? :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I put the neutral side up.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I put hot on top so ground is down when my head is tilted to the left, have had great success doing so and highly recommend it

Someone asked me a while back about horizontal receptacles, turned out he was talking about horizontal as in floor receptacles, made for a confusing conversation.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

readydave8 said:


> I put hot on top so ground is down when my head is tilted to the left, have had great success doing so and highly recommend it


No.

_*Grounded*_ on top is the preferred way.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> Now the real question is does everyone put the neural side up on horizontal receptacles?


I put the neutral on the right or left, it depends on whether I put the ground up or down















Roger


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Roger said:


> I put the neutral on the right or left, it depends on whether I put the ground up or down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone make them anymore?


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> Does anyone make them anymore?


 I don't think so, that was an Eagle brand and I believe they were bought by Cooper.

Roger


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I've noticed that a lot of people install with ground to the right/hot up. 

Anytime I put in receptacles horizontal, I've made a point to orient ground to the left to neutral faces up. Pretty irrelevant but why not


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I used to put my switched receptacles ground up, and everything else ground down. I thought it was a clever way to identify which one was attached to the wall switch, but all it did was make people bitch that the one receptacle was installed wrong.

Do what the people paying you want you to do, even if it's dumb.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> I used to put my switched receptacles ground up, and everything else ground down. I thought it was a clever way to identify which one was attached to the wall switch, but all it did was make people bitch that the one receptacle was installed wrong...........



I (still) do that as well, in addition to explaining to the HO what that 'upside-down' receptacle means. Then life is good.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Roger said:


> I put the neutral on the right or left, it depends on whether I put the ground up or down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha....these receptacles look terrified of something


----------



## tceek (Apr 1, 2014)

on outside receptacles I put the neutral side down, that if moisture, water or insects get in there there wouldn't be a direct short to the metal boxes, but still tripping the GFCI.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We were asked to wire an entire _'Vermont farmhouse' _with horz baseboard receptacle outlets. Personally, methinks i'll not wish to bend over so far in my golden years, but hey, _whaddaeva floats yer boat!_ ~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> We were asked to wire an entire 'Vermont farmhouse' with horz baseboard receptacle outlets. Personally, methinks i'll not wish to bend over so far in my golden years, but hey, whaddaeva floats yer boat! ~CS~


I have one of those coming up. Not VT but right over the border. Im not scared to chew into some plaster with my multitool but the builder/homeowner are calling for horizontals in the baseboard. Gonna suuuuuck.

As another question, anyone had luck with plasrtic boxes in baseboard or is it too deep for plastic boxes with ears? Im no stranger to steel boxes and #4 wood screws but much prefer plastic.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I have one of those coming up. Not VT but right over the border. Im not scared to chew into some plaster with my multitool but the builder/homeowner are calling for horizontals in the baseboard. Gonna suuuuuck.
> 
> As another question, anyone had luck with plasrtic boxes in baseboard or is it too deep for plastic boxes with ears? Im no stranger to steel boxes and #4 wood screws but much prefer plastic.



Those multi tool blades are too expensive for plaster. It's like taking a Japanese pull saw and scraping it teeth down across a 100 grit sharpening stone... Almost makes a $12 blade disposable.

Is there a particular blade you go with that seems to hold up longest?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> Those multi tool blades are too expensive for plaster. It's like taking a Japanese pull saw and scraping it teeth down across a 100 grit sharpening stone... Almost makes a $12 blade disposable.
> 
> Is there a particular blade you go with that seems to hold up longest?


You don't use a "toothed" blade. It's made like the rimgrits, and last forever.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> Now the real question is does everyone put the neural side up on horizontal receptacles?


That argument always made more sense to me than the ground up one.


----------



## MfHf.Peace (Dec 30, 2021)

Roger said:


> I put the neutral on the right or left, it depends on whether I put the ground up or down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking for such a receptacle like the one in this picture. The prongs are vertical when installed horizontally. I have seen this thing twice in my life. Trying to buy it i hardware stores, no one has it. Do you know where to get? Thank you.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MfHf.Peace said:


> I have been looking for such a receptacle like the one in this picture. The prongs are vertical when installed horizontally. I have seen this thing twice in my life. Trying to buy it i hardware stores, no one has it. Do you know where to get? Thank you.


YES


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

All of the recepts in my new house are horizontal and 24" off the ground. Easier for old people to get to them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

SWDweller said:


> All of the recepts in my new house are horizontal and 24" off the ground. Easier for old people to get to them.


This is why my home is ada. For my decrepit body


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Battle winner pin up or down













MfHf.Peace said:


> I have been looking for such a receptacle like the one in this picture. The prongs are vertical when installed horizontally. I have seen this thing twice in my life. Trying to buy it i hardware stores, no one has it. Do you know where to get? Thank you.


Surge or Isolated ground is what I could find.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MfHf.Peace said:


> I have been looking for such a receptacle like the one in this picture. The prongs are vertical when installed horizontally. I have seen this thing twice in my life. Trying to buy it i hardware stores, no one has it. Do you know where to get? Thank you.


I've seen those in manufactured homes, maybe an RV place would have them.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> We install horizontal receptacles all the time, especially in kitchens and bathrooms to stay in the tile backsplash.


Yep, inside splashes.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Log homes also.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

SWDweller said:


> All of the recepts in my new house are horizontal and 24" off the ground. Easier for old people to get to them.


I did a house for a woman that was handicapped. All the receptacles are at 48 inches.


----------



## MfHf.Peace (Dec 30, 2021)

micromind said:


> I've seen those in manufactured homes, maybe an RV place would have them.


Thank you. I have tried to find it in Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, Amazon, eBay. No one has it.


----------



## MfHf.Peace (Dec 30, 2021)

MfHf.Peace said:


> Thank you. I have tried to find it in Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, Amazon, eBay. No one has it.


Actually, I just found it at Walmart.com for $51. Super expensive.


----------

